# Trying to find Doctor



## Karen29809 (Jan 10, 2007)

Does anyone know a Dr. Drosser of Chapel Hill, NC, who specializes in CBT for IBS? I did not get his first name and I'm trying to find him. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Dr. Drossman, he is my doctor. I did his CBT study.http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/pati...care_clinic.htmK.


----------



## Karen29809 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you for the name correction. My GI said Dr. Drossman is the only one he knows who does real CBT specific for IBS. Glad to hear it worked for you!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Dr Drossman is an international expert on IBS and a compassionate doctor to go see if you can. Other Drs at the center are also excellent.I personally highly recommend the UNC.


----------

